# Coconut Coir - Where to buy from?



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Looked in Wilkinsons, Poundshops etc but can't find any?
Pretty sure Wilkinsons used to sell it in block form last summer (think ppl use it for hanging baskets)?
Anybody know where I can get it from?

Many Thanks


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Any pet shop should sell it. I know acorn pet shops definitely do


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I use a company on the internet called livefoods - am sure they sell it. I couldnt get anything locally neither. If you google it you should find it fairly easily.


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

Pet shops rip you off on this stuff, I buy mine online Fertile Fibre Online Shop

I more you buy the cheaper it so and its free postage on everything : victory:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Poundstretcher - £1 a block!


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Poundstretcher - £1 a block!


Ah the one place i didn't get too! Thanks for the replies, I got a block of that 'eco earth' to try, using spagnum moss at the mo.

Gonna go to poundstretcher and stock up while they've got them : victory:


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

any local garden centre will sell it for cheap - they do it my local


----------

